# Ask a Mum who uses CLOTH NAPPIES / DIAPERS [28/6 - 5/7]



## Mervs Mum

Welcome to our weekly Ask a Mum thread. 

If you are unfamiliar with these threads, the concept is that each week a Mum is nominated to speak about an issue that relates to them. People may ask them as many questions as they wish, and they will do their best to answer them. The idea is that we all learn about one another, and discuss issues and lifestyles that affect one another. 

* This week's mum is Mommyof3co. Mommyof3co uses cloth nappies / diapers and is happy to answer any questions you might like to ask.
* 

If you would like to volunteer to be one of our Ask A Mums, then please PM me. (do not post in the Ask A Mum thread)

You need to include what subjects you would like to talk about, and then when it is your week I will PM you the weekend before. Please note though, that it may take several weeks for it to be your turn. If you have any questions about the Ask A Mum threads, then please PM me. 

*These threads are for questions for our weekly Mum only.  

Previous Ask A Mum Threads: * 
Post Natal Depression
7 Kids 10 and Under
Survived domestic violence
Assisted Conception
Teen Mums in UK & US


----------



## Mervs Mum

Have you used cloth nappies with all your boys?


----------



## princess_bump

how do you find the extra washing? do you have a routine with it? x


----------



## louise1302

were they expensive initially to buy the set up?
do you use wraps or all in ones?
are they difficult to clean??
why did you choose cloth over disposable?
archie is now 4 months wold it be worth my while money wise to switch to cloth nappies for the rest of his time in them? if so what do i need to buy..am a complete novice when it comes to this

thanks for any advice xxx


----------



## Lu28

I'll be keeping an eye on this, I've wanted to ask someone all of those questions! :D


----------



## isil

I used terrry towels with Alasdair but as soon as he started moving I found I had to move to disposable pull ups as it was sooo hard to get him to stay still enough. 

So what are your tips for changing a baby that moves?!


----------



## mommyof3co

Have you used cloth nappies with all your boys? No, I didn't start until Hayden. With Landon I really had no clue cloth even existed anymore haha

how do you find the extra washing? do you have a routine with it? It really isn't too bad, it adds about 2 loads a week to my washing. Yes, I wash every 3-4 days usually and do a cold rinse, hot wash with soap, cold rinse, take out PUL do fabric softener on the rest in another rinse cycle then dry it all


were they expensive initially to buy the set up? To get going I bought cheap just so I had what I needed then once I had all of that I have slowly added to it, mostly goodmamas which are expensive at $35+ each. 

do you use wraps or all in ones? I use some of everything, I do some prefolds with PUL wraps or fleece, fitteds are my favorite with fleece or coverless, and I do pockets and AIO (mostly for when out)

are they difficult to clean?? No not at all actually...before he was on solids we didn't even have to spray it off, but now we have a diaper sprayer and we spray off the poo, throw it in the pail, then dump it all in the wash and do the cold rinse and all that routine I posted above...I RARELY have any stains at all and if anything it's very light and after a few more washes fades away.

why did you choose cloth over disposable? I think they are better for them, no chemicals, they are more comfy plus they are so cute

archie is now 4 months wold it be worth my while money wise to switch to cloth nappies for the rest of his time in them? if so what do i need to buy..am a complete novice when it comes to this YES...I didn't start at all until 2mo but didn't switch full time until he was 4mo. I would get a dozen or 2 of prefolds, probably 4-5 wraps, probably a dozen or so pockets/aio to get started and then add to it with others that you like.


----------



## mommyof3co

I used terrry towels with Alasdair but as soon as he started moving I found I had to move to disposable pull ups as it was sooo hard to get him to stay still enough.

So what are your tips for changing a baby that moves?! I really cut back on using prefolds when Hayden got mobile too, it can be a pain. I switched to mainly fitteds then, especially once he was crawling and walking because he can go coverless at home even though they aren't waterproof..they are really cute and comfy and I know as soon as he's wet because the front gets damp. It's hard to do coverless when they aren't mobile because the compression it would get wet on whatever they were sitting on. If I were you I'd get some pockets/aio and some fitteds, they go on just like disposables so it's easy and quick


----------



## louise1302

am just looking at some but whats the difference between aio and nappies with inserts or pockets??

sorry for hogging this with loads of q's but im really interested


----------



## Mervs Mum

OK so now you are talking another language! :) AIO? pockets? :wacko:

Can you run us through the basic items and what they are for? :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh and PUL? 

You might have to give the full names rather than abbreviations for any readers who dont know anything about cloth diapering this week ;)


----------



## mommyof3co

am just looking at some but whats the difference between aio and nappies with inserts or pockets?? 

OK so now you are talking another language! AIO? pockets?

Can you run us through the basic items and what they are for? 

Sorry about that :) To answer both of these 


Flats ~ square, muslin like diapers that you have to fold and pin or snappi on. Example
https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/flat.htm

Prefolds~ the rectangle diapers that are already sewn with more layers in the middle but you still fold onto the baby and pin or snappi on. 
Example (these are also my personal favorite for prefolds)
https://greenmountaindiapers.com/diapers.htm#prefolds

Fitteds~ they go on like a disposable with snaps or velcro (some you do use a snappi or pin though) but these are not waterproof. The inside will have either a snap-in/lay-in/sewn in area that is the absorbent part. The one in my sample has 2 layers that snap in, I can take detailed pics for anyone interested from my own stash for any of the diapers
Example
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3666591494/

Pockets~ These go on like a disposable with snaps or velcro but are waterproof. Most have PUL on the outside though some companies use different material to make it waterproof. They will have a pocket in the back or front of the diaper where you slide in an insert that is the absorbent part. 
Example
https://www.abbyslane.com/catalog.php?category=516

AIO (all in one)~ Just like the pockets they are waterproof and go on like a sposie (disposable) but they will have the inserts sewn in so there is no stuffing, you just put it on and go. Some have the inserts sewn on the inside some are like the ones in my example.
Example
https://www.abbyslane.com/catalog.php?category=592

This is a snappi
https://www.abbyslane.com/catalog.php?category=59

Here is a wetbag or pail liner..they are bags that are waterproof so you can put the diapers in without it leaking through onto anything
https://www.abbyslane.com/catalog.php?category=162

I think that is everything, let me know if there is anything else that you want pics or examples of. Everything I have posted I have personally so I could take better pics if you are interested in say how you put the insert in a pocket, what the fitteds look like on the inside, anything like that.


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh and PUL stands for polyurethane laminated. What it is is that plasticky feeling stuff that some wraps are made from.


----------



## claire-lou

I changed to cloth just this week and am slowly getting my head around it. But I already have one very stained nappy. Can you give some tips regarding getting them out?
Thanks


----------



## mommyof3co

claire-lou said:


> I changed to cloth just this week and am slowly getting my head around it. But I already have one very stained nappy. Can you give some tips regarding getting them out?
> Thanks

How do you wash? Also what does he eat? I've found that some breastfed babies their poo stains while others it doesn't. Alot of times after a few more washes the stain will come out but you can also try sunning the diaper. You just put it out in the sun for a few hours and it should help. Or here in the US we have this stuff called Bac-Out that is good for stains, I'm not sure if yall carry it there.


----------



## claire-lou

A prewash then at 60 as per care instructions. He's FF but I'll give the sunning a go thanks


----------



## Shifter

:thumbup:

I'm a huge fan of cloth and use pockets mostly, but I did get hold of a large selection to try out before deciding which I liked best. We still use biodegradable disposables at night for the extra absorbency as we found that a cloth nappy really can't be left more than about four hours.

Did you find this too or have you come up with another solution?

Also, do you use a nappy sanitiser in with your laundry detergent? We do but I don't know how much point there is to it lol!


----------



## mommyof3co

For nighttime we used BumGenius 3.0 pockets with both of the inserts it comes with for awhile. Then we started having stink problems with those so I invested in some nighttime fitteds and I would usually use a fleece liner so to help keep the moisture away. Here are a couple I really liked

These are from a Work at home mom, she stocks every Thurs at 7pm central time, they go FAST..within minutes so you have to be quick
https://hyenacart.com/BagshotRowBamboo/index.php?c=0&p=26801

Also these are great for nighttime
https://hyenacart.com/diaperdrivethru/index.php?c=0&p=12243

Both of those ladies have excellent customer service. That 2nd one had some problems with my order, it took longer than expected so she included another nighttime diaper completely free for the wait (which really wans't even that long)

Also the new Fuzzi Bunz one size diapers are good for overnight, they also come with 2 inserts and you can use those or I've done it even with just the one big one it comes with because Hayden is still on the small side so that works well. I've used the smaller one and put it in with one of my sized Fuzzi Bunz and the insert that one came with and made that work as well. Usually adding in an extra insert will make most pockets work. For my fitteds I use them with fleece pants/short so he can breathe better and it makes them waterproof


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh and the nappy sanitizer...I've actually never heard of it, even on the cloth diapering forum I'm on..I'm guessing we must not have anything like that here in the US? But washing on hot water sanitizes so I don't think there would be any need? I just do a cold rinse, hot wash with the detergent, another cold rinse and that gets them clean :)


----------



## Samantha675

I have found using a couple of ounces of plain old vinager in the pre-wash helps with the stink. 

I wash my diapers on a sanitary cycle with a pre-wash, extra rinse, stain cycle. If they start to smell a bit funky, then I just do a couple of washes with nothing in there. I use Charlies Soap on my diapers.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I've done the vinegar but these BG inserts were just not getting better, I tried so much. I've talked to quite a few other moms that had the same problems with the BG, I've never had it with any of my other diapers though. 

I tried Charlies once, I wrote them about samples because Hayden's skin is really sensitive and the guy that got back was extremely rude so I refuse to buy anything from the company. A friend let me try out enough to do a few loads it seemed to do a good job but I'm not going to buy after how that guy was to me lol. I usually use All Free and Clear, Simply Clean (WAHM made) or sometimes I'll just use whatever just won't use it for a long time so it won't cause build up


----------



## Samantha675

That is a shame about the Charlies guy. I have really only ever used BG. I like the AIO, the pockets drove me nuts. I just resented stuffing them each time after washing. Yes, I am lazy. I like to wash, dry, diaper and repeat. :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Lol I love their BG AIO, but the organic version, I haven't tried the others since it had the microfiber in it I wasn't sure if I'd end up with the same stink problem. But their organic ones with the snaps are great...so trim, I love them. Are those the ones you use? Or the other version?


----------



## Lu28

Can I ask what you mean about spraying the nappies?? I have visions of taking them out the back garden and having to hose them off! :rofl::blush:


----------



## joeyjo

How many nappies do you need to start up? 

I have first size fitted with wraps ready and waiting. They are meant to do to about 20lbs - I bought 20 on a deal
I also have some muslin squares which I believe can be used as daytime nappies for very young babies and about 6 terry squares - as back up more than anything.
And a couple of one size all in one nappies. I assume this will be plenty for the first few months but let me know if I'm wrong!

I bought 12 flannel fitted nappies second hand to fit from 15-18lb+, i'm not sure what I think of them they don't feel as nice as my others which are more of a cotton terry-style fabric but they were so cheap it seemed silly not too. have you used anything from this type of flannel fabric.


----------



## Shifter

We use Bum Genius and absolutely love them, no problem with smell at all. We have 11 (got one to try and bought ten more) and they last two days, but for the first 6 weeks or so Jack would easily go through 10+ a day. At that point we were using Bambino Mio and had 24 of them with 6 covers, which was plenty for a 2 day cycle.


----------



## mommyof3co

Lu28 said:


> Can I ask what you mean about spraying the nappies?? I have visions of taking them out the back garden and having to hose them off! :rofl::blush:


Haha nope....they sell diaper sprayers that you attach to the water line of the toilet and you spray it off in there and flush it. Here is one like I have

https://www.abbyslane.com/catalog.php?item=3871&catid=497&ret=catalog.php?category=497


----------



## mommyof3co

joeyjo said:


> How many nappies do you need to start up?
> 
> I have first size fitted with wraps ready and waiting. They are meant to do to about 20lbs - I bought 20 on a deal
> I also have some muslin squares which I believe can be used as daytime nappies for very young babies and about 6 terry squares - as back up more than anything.
> And a couple of one size all in one nappies. I assume this will be plenty for the first few months but let me know if I'm wrong!
> 
> I bought 12 flannel fitted nappies second hand to fit from 15-18lb+, i'm not sure what I think of them they don't feel as nice as my others which are more of a cotton terry-style fabric but they were so cheap it seemed silly not too. have you used anything from this type of flannel fabric.


It does sound like you have a good amount, I would think that would be enough...if it were me I think I'd get a dozen more prefolds just in case though with a few wraps. Do you have any covers yet? Fleece pants are actually my favorite over fitted and you can use any from the store as long as the tag says 100% polyester fleece and they will work over them. 

I have only ever used one diaper that was flannel, it was a work at home made all in one and I actually hated it...the material seemed ok though it did pill up but the way she made it wasn't that great it took so long to dry, like seriously 4-5 cycles in the dryer. The material itself was ok though...not my favorite. If you don't really care for them I'd probably hold onto them for back ups later and buy some diff ones to try out, that's what I did to figure out what worked best for us and then sold off what didn't to help pay for more of what did


----------



## sparkswillfly

I just ordered some tots bots with wraps to give it a try and Im a bit confused about liners. One of the main reasons Im switching to cloth is I dont like the feel of disposables. So I dont really want to go down the paper line down the toilet route. Ive seen fleece liners where it says you dispose of the poo down the toilet. Well how do I do that with runny poos? I see the spray thing you just put the link up to but I cant have that in my flat because its rented and cant attach anything to anything iykwim.

also what else do I need. Ive got the tots bots bamboozles and PUL wraps. I know I need a nappy pail/bucket and some liners. Anything else?


----------



## mommyof3co

sparkswillfly said:


> I just ordered some tots bots with wraps to give it a try and Im a bit confused about liners. One of the main reasons Im switching to cloth is I dont like the feel of disposables. So I dont really want to go down the paper line down the toilet route. Ive seen fleece liners where it says you dispose of the poo down the toilet. Well how do I do that with runny poos? I see the spray thing you just put the link up to but I cant have that in my flat because its rented and cant attach anything to anything iykwim.
> 
> also what else do I need. Ive got the tots bots bamboozles and PUL wraps. I know I need a nappy pail/bucket and some liners. Anything else?

That sprayer doesn't really mess with anything, you can take it off and hook it back up when you leave, we did that in our rented apartment too, it was fine there. But if she isn't on solids yet you may not need to even spray the diaper though, I didn't until he was eating solids more. I really didn't use liners often, but when I did it was fleece. You can go to a fabric store and get a piece of 100% polyester fleece and just cut those to the size you need, fleece doesn't fray so you dont need to sew edges or anything like that. Plus it's really cheap so IF the diaper was really bad, couldn't get it cleaned off or something you could toss it and it wouldnt' be a big deal. The fleece liners will help keep the moisture away too. I really only used mine if he was having a bout of diarrhea or something or sometimes in my fitteds overnight since most fitteds don't have a lining that pulls moisture away. 

I would personally get some pockets for going out, they are much easier than a fitted and wrap, and more trim usually fitteds can be quite bulky and hard to go under jeans and tighter fitting pants. Fuzzi Bunz are great for that, really trim and easy and last a long time. I think that and the pail liner, oh and a small wetbag for when you are out to put the wet diapers in...I think that should be good for starting out


----------



## Shifter

Sorry to butt in but I just thought I would add: We used to use paper liners with the BMs but stopped with BG. If Jack produces a huge poo (all his poo is runny) I give it a wipe with loo roll to soak up the worst, which I flush before putting the nappy in the pail.


----------



## joeyjo

mommyof3co said:


> joeyjo said:
> 
> 
> How many nappies do you need to start up?
> 
> I have first size fitted with wraps ready and waiting. They are meant to do to about 20lbs - I bought 20 on a deal
> I also have some muslin squares which I believe can be used as daytime nappies for very young babies and about 6 terry squares - as back up more than anything.
> And a couple of one size all in one nappies. I assume this will be plenty for the first few months but let me know if I'm wrong!
> 
> I bought 12 flannel fitted nappies second hand to fit from 15-18lb+, i'm not sure what I think of them they don't feel as nice as my others which are more of a cotton terry-style fabric but they were so cheap it seemed silly not too. have you used anything from this type of flannel fabric.
> 
> 
> It does sound like you have a good amount, I would think that would be enough...if it were me I think I'd get a dozen more prefolds just in case though with a few wraps. Do you have any covers yet? Fleece pants are actually my favorite over fitted and you can use any from the store as long as the tag says 100% polyester fleece and they will work over them.
> 
> I have only ever used one diaper that was flannel, it was a work at home made all in one and I actually hated it...the material seemed ok though it did pill up but the way she made it wasn't that great it took so long to dry, like seriously 4-5 cycles in the dryer. The material itself was ok though...not my favorite. If you don't really care for them I'd probably hold onto them for back ups later and buy some diff ones to try out, that's what I did to figure out what worked best for us and then sold off what didn't to help pay for more of what didClick to expand...

Apart from the wrap covers that came with the nappies I have a couple of fleece covers for overnight. 

As for the flannel at £15 for all 12, liners, boosters and 4 PUL wraps I wasn't going to walk away. I only really intend them as back ups anyway...


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah that sounds like an awesome deal! I hope they end up to work great for you, good luck with cloth diapering when your LO comes :) Feel free to PM me even after this is over if you happen to have any other questions I might be able to help you with


----------



## codegirl

I'm currently using the Mother-ease Sandy's diapers (which I LOVE) but I'm having trouble finding pants that fit over them. It seems that most of the clothes are designed for disposible *little bottoms*. 

Do you have that problem, and where do you buy your baby clothes.


----------



## mommyof3co

codegirl said:


> I'm currently using the Mother-ease Sandy's diapers (which I LOVE) but I'm having trouble finding pants that fit over them. It seems that most of the clothes are designed for disposible *little bottoms*.
> 
> Do you have that problem, and where do you buy your baby clothes.

I have that problem with some diapers, mostly my fitteds, they seem more bulky. Hayden seems to have a really small butt area lol so it hasn't been TOO big of an issue. Most of his clothes are from Pumpkin Patch and even with his big diapers he still wears 3-6mo in their shorts with room they aren't tight on him at all...he's 21mo. I think the best I've found is theirs but any with the adjustable waists seem to be good because you can let that out and so far all have fit. I also have some custom made pants made my work at home moms, those are my fleece pants. I'm trying to think what other brands are good...Carters work well, I think those 2 and the custom made are the best I've found though. I love that at Pumpkin Patch they have some fleece lined jeans so I put a fitted under and no cover just those jeans and it works great...cuts down on some of the bulk since he doesn't need the extra cover


----------



## Mervs Mum

I never considered how they fit in clothes......I'm loving how much I'm learning in this thread girls! :D


----------



## curiosa

I have stocked up on different types of cloth nappies for the imminent arrival of my little one and really keen on using them. 

I have questions about *DRY PAILING*.
So how do you put the nappies in the bucket/wet bag? 
Do you just chuck them in or do you fold them so poo doesn't get stuck to the back of another nappy? or doesn't that matter?
Does it matter if the nappy is wet because of pee or because you hosed it down? can you all put it in the same bucket?
I guess you have to take out the inserts/boosters before you put in the bucket so you're sure everything gets washed properly, right?

thanks for this! I didn't even know there was an ask a mom section! :happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I love this thread! Its perfect timing for me as Im just about to switch and completely clueless. Thanks Mervs Mum and Mommyof3co :thumpup:


----------



## joeyjo

I know you didn't start with your first but with the baby you did start using cloth for how old was he when you started? (Does that question make sense?)

Since starting with reuseables have you also used disposables? How often and why?


----------



## sparkswillfly

If money wasnt an issue which nappies would you buy?


----------



## mommyof3co

So how do you put the nappies in the bucket/wet bag? I have a pail liner and when they are just wet I shake out the insert, or unsnap whatever the case my be and toss it in. For dirty I spray it with the diapery sprayer and then put it in there, again in all of its pieces so I just have to dump in the washer when time. 
Do you just chuck them in or do you fold them so poo doesn't get stuck to the back of another nappy? or doesn't that matter? I try and get pretty much all of it off, but before solids when we didn't clean them I just tossed them in, I wash the bag turned inside out with every wash so everything is fully clean
Does it matter if the nappy is wet because of pee or because you hosed it down? can you all put it in the same bucket? I put it all in the same bag, I never used a wet pail with the actual water sitting in to soak, certain brands say don't do that. But I have had problems with things sitting in water like that...starts to smell funny, so we have always done it just "dry" in the pail liner...but everything goes in one
I guess you have to take out the inserts/boosters before you put in the bucket so you're sure everything gets washed properly, right? Yep, take the diaper fully apart :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I know you didn't start with your first but with the baby you did start using cloth for how old was he when you started? (Does that question make sense?) I first bought some at 2mo and used them on and off, I only had a few to try out to see what worked best so couldn't switch full time. That was Dec 07...at the very end of Jan 08 my dad passed away and we had to fly out and he was in sposies the entire time but when we got back in Feb we switched to full time cloth and have been since. I have recently had to use some sposies trying to figure out a rash situation which we've never had before...but until the past 2wks he hadn't worn a single sposie since 4mo :D

Since starting with reuseables have you also used disposables? How often and why? Oops guess I answered that one above haha....right now we are using mostly sposies, had to figure out what was going on, but we will be going back. This is the first time in 17mo he has worn a single one


----------



## mommyof3co

If money wasnt an issue which nappies would you buy? I would have an even bigger stash of Goodmamas!!!!! I love them but they are $33-35 each, I have actually bought some new in package off sites like Spot's for up to $60 each. They are really popular and go fast...well not so much anymore since she finally built up a good stash, but it use to be when she stocked the diapers it would be a few of each one and they would be gone in minutes and then people would turn around and sell them as soon as they got them to make money..the most I've paid for 1 is $60. But I'd have alot of that, some wool pants, and I would want to try a variety of others that I haven't yet just because I don't NEED them, as I have over 70 diapers...I have a problem I keep buying :| lol


----------



## curiosa

thanks for the advice! It's great to have someone to ask :happydance:


----------



## Stiina

Ok, so if money IS an issue, which cloth diapers would you buy?? :D

Also, could you maybe make a list of the best ones all the way down to the worst ones?

Now...how do we tell people we'd rather get diapers than toys for shower gifts?? :mrgreen:


----------



## mommyof3co

Ok, so if money IS an issue, which cloth diapers would you buy?? I would get the bulk of my stash as prefolds and wraps/fleece then add in some pockets like Fuzzi Bunz, and maybe a couple fitteds and a couple all in ones 

Also, could you maybe make a list of the best ones all the way down to the worst ones? In my opinion in the types of diapers I like fitteds best, pockets, prefolds, all in ones. Most all in ones (excpet the BumGenius organic) take a very long time to dry so that's why I don't like them. They work great I just don't like having to dry them more times. I like prefolds but they can be hard once they are mobile getting a good fit. As for specific brands there are too many to list but any that you have specific questions on if I'm familiar with them I can give my opinion on them :)

Now...how do we tell people we'd rather get diapers than toys for shower gifts?? There are quite a few diaper stores online that allow you to make a registry so I would print out a sheet with the diff addresses to your regsitry and put that in the invites


----------



## goddess25

I use G diapers... its a cloth diaper with a plastic snap in liner and a flushable liner when used. You just take out the liner and flush its all biodegradable and are compostable, they degrade very quickly.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I've seen those...a good in between thing


----------



## joeyjo

I notice you refer to some brands taking more drying cycles etc... Do you always tumble dry your nappies/diapers? Did you intend initially to tumble dry or did it turn out to be a necessity? I am hoping to maximise the environmental and cost impact by not tumble drying - I have a lot of "drying" space and rarely tumble dry at the moment.


----------



## mommyof3co

joeyjo said:


> I notice you refer to some brands taking more drying cycles etc... Do you always tumble dry your nappies/diapers? Did you intend initially to tumble dry or did it turn out to be a necessity? I am hoping to maximise the environmental and cost impact by not tumble drying - I have a lot of "drying" space and rarely tumble dry at the moment.

When I first started we lived in an apartment with just a back porch and where it was positioned the sun never hit it, so drying in the sun wasn't an option. We did move to TX in Jan and into a house but I've never had a clothes line or anything so I've always continued to use the dryer. But you can def do it in the sun, sunning diapers also lightens stains if you ever have issues with that. Drying in the sun can make some diapers a bit stiffer so I know some people that dry them in the sun then throw them in the dryer just to tumble for a couple min to soften up a bit. The all in ones will take a little longer to dry whichever way it's done just because how most are made...if the inserts are sewn on the outside like this
https://www.abbyslane.com/images/diagramorganicBG.jpg
they dry quicker but if they are like this
https://www.abbyslane.com/images/fulldiagram3g.jpg 
Where the inserts are sewn in the inside of the diaper they do take longer to dry.


----------



## Maffie

I've gone for little lamb nappies. I have 24 coming, I need to get a bucket just wondering what else to get. Also curious if you use reusable wipes too?


----------



## mommyof3co

Maffie said:


> I've gone for little lamb nappies. I have 24 coming, I need to get a bucket just wondering what else to get. Also curious if you use reusable wipes too?

I'm not familiar with that brand so I looked it up, are you using the fitteds or pockets? If the fitteds make sure you have a few wraps as well. I would get a bucket and pail liner, smaller wetbag to use when you are out, that's really all that you would need to get started. I do use cloth wipes as well :)


----------



## Maffie

Ive got the fitted. i think I will get some pockets for out and about but not decided on brand. I like finding my ebay bargains. I got some fleece liners and 6 wraps with the nappies, not sure if i'll need more wraps.


----------



## mommyof3co

Maffie said:


> Ive got the fitted. i think I will get some pockets for out and about but not decided on brand. I like finding my ebay bargains. I got some fleece liners and 6 wraps with the nappies, not sure if i'll need more wraps.

I don't think you'd need more than that as you don't have to change the wrap each time you change the diaper :) Fuzzi Bunz are a great pocket diaper! They are my favorites


----------



## Maffie

Iff you couldn't get fuzzi bunz which other 1 or 2 pocket nappy brands do you like?


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im on day one of my cloth adventure today with tots bots fitted and wraps. Thanks for the advice, I shall let you know how I get on. x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohh wow what a very informative thread! So much so you have convinced me to change to cloth nappies too!:happydance:

Ive gone for this as it seems to have everything that I need to get started.
Also ordered 2 extra bamboozle fitteds and an extra wrap.
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/85/109/your-complete-nappy-kit--plus-

Is there anything else I will need? Will 15 be sufficient for a while? Do you have an experience od the 'one size ones?'

Thanks!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Iff you couldn't get fuzzi bunz which other 1 or 2 pocket nappy brands do you like? I loved my BumGenius 3.0 before I had the stink issues, but I used them for months before that. Also TKCuddlers are great and made by a work at home mom here is her site
https://hyenacart.com/tkcuddlers/index.php

I have also heard really great things about Happy Heinys and Blueberry but I haven't personally tried them.


----------



## mommyof3co

sparkswillfly said:


> Im on day one of my cloth adventure today with tots bots fitted and wraps. Thanks for the advice, I shall let you know how I get on. x

I hope you like them and it works out great for yall!


----------



## mommyof3co

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Ohh wow what a very informative thread! So much so you have convinced me to change to cloth nappies too!:happydance:
> 
> Ive gone for this as it seems to have everything that I need to get started.
> Also ordered 2 extra bamboozle fitteds and an extra wrap.
> https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/85/109/your-complete-nappy-kit--plus-
> 
> Is there anything else I will need? Will 15 be sufficient for a while? Do you have an experience od the 'one size ones?'
> 
> Thanks!!

15 will probably be good to wash every other day, def enough to get you started and you can add 1-2 here or there as you think you need them. That looks like a great deal though, I hope you like them :) Which did you choose...the BG or Wonderoos? Most of my diapers are one sized...they work great for us. It might be a bit bulky on him now...depending on his size but will be better in the long run since they do last so long.


----------



## louise1302

ive just ordered some coolababy pockets and all in ones, im new to it all so i wanted to get some reasonably priced ones to try it out, it was £65 for 10 pockets and 8 aio, has anyone heard of/used them...if they wor out im going to get some of the pricier ones


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mommyof3co said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> Ohh wow what a very informative thread! So much so you have convinced me to change to cloth nappies too!:happydance:
> 
> Ive gone for this as it seems to have everything that I need to get started.
> Also ordered 2 extra bamboozle fitteds and an extra wrap.
> https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/85/109/your-complete-nappy-kit--plus-
> 
> Is there anything else I will need? Will 15 be sufficient for a while? Do you have an experience od the 'one size ones?'
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 15 will probably be good to wash every other day, def enough to get you started and you can add 1-2 here or there as you think you need them. That looks like a great deal though, I hope you like them :) Which did you choose...the BG or Wonderoos? Most of my diapers are one sized...they work great for us. It might be a bit bulky on him now...depending on his size but will be better in the long run since they do last so long.Click to expand...

I went for the BG:happydance: Then I browsed some more and bought 8 AIO too, the BG organic ones and then I found the blueberrys...so had to have 5 of them too! Also got some extra liners:happydance:
I cant wait for them to arrive now!

Can I ask, do you put water or anything in the pail or just throw the soiled nappy/liner in there until ready to do a wash? (obviously getting rid of poop beforehand) and do you do their own wash or chuck them in with your regular washing?


----------



## bunnyhop

Another good idea with cloth is try various brands rather than investing in just one brand as different ones fit different shaped babies better x


----------



## mommyof3co

louise1302 said:


> ive just ordered some coolababy pockets and all in ones, im new to it all so i wanted to get some reasonably priced ones to try it out, it was £65 for 10 pockets and 8 aio, has anyone heard of/used them...if they wor out im going to get some of the pricier ones

I've heard of them...I personally haven't tried them. I've seen some people say they are good ones and others don't like them so I think it's just how well it works for your baby, how they are built and how heavy of a wetter they are. Let me know how you like them!


----------



## Shifter

We tried Blueberry, but I found that compared to Bum Genius the Blueberry was so much more bulky and really there was no difference in absorbency. But the Blueberry comes in so many fun colours and patterns!

I tried Little Lamb fitteds and didn't get on with them. I found that once Jack peed once the whole thing was soaked though and I didn't like the wet cloth all over his bum, hips, tummy and thighs. Did you not find this issue with fitteds generally?


----------



## mommyof3co

Shifter said:


> We tried Blueberry, but I found that compared to Bum Genius the Blueberry was so much more bulky and really there was no difference in absorbency. But the Blueberry comes in so many fun colours and patterns!
> 
> I tried Little Lamb fitteds and didn't get on with them. I found that once Jack peed once the whole thing was soaked though and I didn't like the wet cloth all over his bum, hips, tummy and thighs. Did you not find this issue with fitteds generally?


No, some fitteds are better than others, some are more absorbent. The Goodmamas Hayden can actually wear overnight and it holds without being completely soaked by morning. Those he wears coverless around the house and as soon as it feels a little damp on the outside I change him, it's usually after he pees a couple times, but it could hold much more if needed. I haven't tried those Little Lambs, so i can't compare, but the different fitteds I have i don't have that issue with them :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Do you find they get sore more, less or the same with cloth nappies? I am hoping to be testing some out soon but I'm worried about her getting a sore bum :( She's not a heavy wetter and up to now she's never had any nappy rash ( touch wood ) and I'm worried that could change with cloth bums......


----------



## mommyof3co

Do you find they get sore more, less or the same with cloth nappies? I am hoping to be testing some out soon but I'm worried about her getting a sore bum She's not a heavy wetter and up to now she's never had any nappy rash ( touch wood ) and I'm worried that could change with cloth bums......

Well actually I'm feeling like a bit of a fake at the moment lol, Hayden is in disposables right now :| He hasn't been in one at all from 4mo until just 2 wks ago. But this past week it's been full time, we are battling a rash with our cloth and I'm trying to figure out what's going on. I'm thinking it's that his pee is more potent? And it sitting on him is bothering him..but I really don't know. I'm going to strip all of my diapers and see if that helps. BUT before this situation Hayden NEVER got rashes in cloth, we battled more rashes with Landon and Casen in sposies than we did with Hayden in cloth.


----------



## Shifter

Jack has only had redness in disposables and when we used paper liners, never with cloth.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

This may seem like a daft question but atm we keep our disposables tucked away down the side of the fish tank in their bag, so nice and discreet lol...where do you keep all those cloth nappies, liners, wraps etc? Im just wondering am I going to have to store them all upstairs in a cupboard and venture up there every time I need to change him? Or are they small enough that I could stash a few in his changing box downstairs?

Do you change a cloth nappy like you would a sposie? I mean, I change Leo roughly every couple of hours or so, is this the same with cloths or do they need to be changed more/less?


----------



## mommyof3co

xxxjacquixxx said:


> This may seem like a daft question but atm we keep our disposables tucked away down the side of the fish tank in their bag, so nice and discreet lol...where do you keep all those cloth nappies, liners, wraps etc? Im just wondering am I going to have to store them all upstairs in a cupboard and venture up there every time I need to change him? Or are they small enough that I could stash a few in his changing box downstairs?
> 
> Do you change a cloth nappy like you would a sposie? I mean, I change Leo roughly every couple of hours or so, is this the same with cloths or do they need to be changed more/less?


This is all of mine...minus about 5-7 diapers that weren't clean at the time...
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202009/DSC07647.jpg

All of that goes in here, one drawer is liners/wipes...2 are for fitteds...1 is for overnights...1 for pockets and aio...1 for prefolds and covers. I have to keep his fleece just with his other shorts and pants cause they wont fit in there. 
https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/June%202009/DSC08705.jpg

As you can see the top drawer has sposies right now :( I hate that I'm using them after using zero from 4mo-21mo...hopefully we wont' have to much longer though.


You do need to change cloth a bit more often than sposies....I change about every 1-2hrs...they can last longer depending on the diaper, like at night he wears one for 12hrs. If we are out it might be every 2-3hrs just depends. But in general cloth does need to be changed a bit more often.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

OMG thats one huge collection!!

I love the plastic drawer idea, I might just copy that!


----------



## Samantha675

Ok, so what is so great about the Goodmama's? And you don't find it a problem not using a liner on the GMs? It is true that once you get in to cloth, you keep going and checking out new diapers and wanting different ones. I have some I found on ebay called 'green and comfy' I really like the shape and fit of the diaper, but find I have to change Brenn within an hour, they just don't keep him dry like the BGs do. It's like the PUL is not that great. I would like to find some alternatives to my BGs as the velcro rubs his little tummy sometimes, which I find annoying.


----------



## mommyof3co

Samantha675 said:


> Ok, so what is so great about the Goodmama's? And you don't find it a problem not using a liner on the GMs? It is true that once you get in to cloth, you keep going and checking out new diapers and wanting different ones. I have some I found on ebay called 'green and comfy' I really like the shape and fit of the diaper, but find I have to change Brenn within an hour, they just don't keep him dry like the BGs do. It's like the PUL is not that great. I would like to find some alternatives to my BGs as the velcro rubs his little tummy sometimes, which I find annoying.

What's go great about the goodmamas.....There are a few things I really like...they are a bit bulky but they fit great...I have pics of him wearing them at different sizes if anyone would be interested because they are one size..which is another plus about them, they will most def fit through potty training, they would fit my 4yr old if he hadn't been potty trained for over 2yrs lol. The fabric is very high quality...they are either bamboo velour or cotton velour...both are great. The bamboo is so incredibly soft, the cotton velour is also very soft but is supposed to hold up even longer through mulitple kids. Very absorbent, great fit, and SUPER cute designs! I love their prints...if I had a girl I would go broke lol. That's what most of the prints are in my stash picture above..not all but most of them are. 

No I don't have any problems with not using the liner, I have used them in them when I use them overnight, just to insure that there is some barrier helping keep the moisture away since it's on for 12hrs. Or I'll use it if he has an upset stomach to help prevent stains since they are pretty pricey lol. 

I know for me it has become an addiction...I have over 70 diapers..only a few of those are prefolds...so def more than I need but I keep buying. I've been trying to stop since he's getting older and will potty train soon. But I def think you get addicted to it, always looking for more, new ones, better ones, cuter ones.

I try and be careful with ebay buying diapers, I've heard some horror stories about the people selling them on there...and also that quite a few end up not being very good. I haven't heard of those ones though, so I really don't know. Try checking out hyenacart.com though, there alot of really great work at home moms on there I'm sure you'd be able to find something on there that would work. Have you tried Fuzzi Bunz, I know I keep mentioning them but I really like them best for pockets, and they are snaps. Or maybe the new BG organic with snaps? That's what we use alot with Hayden. We have very little velcro anymore because we had the same problem with it rubbing and also him taking it off easily. I like the Fuzzi Bunz even though they are sized they will last you a long time, Hayden is 21mo and still in the small and has been since we bought them, he has lots of growing room still too, I won't ahve to size him up before he potty trains.


----------



## CeliaM

:shock: :o Whoa! :)



mommyof3co said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> This may seem like a daft question but atm we keep our disposables tucked away down the side of the fish tank in their bag, so nice and discreet lol...where do you keep all those cloth nappies, liners, wraps etc? Im just wondering am I going to have to store them all upstairs in a cupboard and venture up there every time I need to change him? Or are they small enough that I could stash a few in his changing box downstairs?
> 
> Do you change a cloth nappy like you would a sposie? I mean, I change Leo roughly every couple of hours or so, is this the same with cloths or do they need to be changed more/less?
> 
> 
> This is all of mine...minus about 5-7 diapers that weren't clean at the time...
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202009/DSC07647.jpg
> 
> All of that goes in here, one drawer is liners/wipes...2 are for fitteds...1 is for overnights...1 for pockets and aio...1 for prefolds and covers. I have to keep his fleece just with his other shorts and pants cause they wont fit in there.
> https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/June%202009/DSC08705.jpg
> 
> As you can see the top drawer has sposies right now :( I hate that I'm using them after using zero from 4mo-21mo...hopefully we wont' have to much longer though.
> 
> 
> You do need to change cloth a bit more often than sposies....I change about every 1-2hrs...they can last longer depending on the diaper, like at night he wears one for 12hrs. If we are out it might be every 2-3hrs just depends. But in general cloth does need to be changed a bit more often.Click to expand...


----------



## CeliaM

I've been doing cloth for about a month and a half now. So far so good! I've been hunting down and buying factory seconds - a great way to get a quality diaper at a reasonable price, and on most of them, I actually haven't been finding anything wrong! The odd little snag, a crooked stitch, but that's about it. 

Got to second the FuzziBunz. I don't love stuffing them, but I do love how much faster they dry! A word on the size - my 15lb'er is wearing the med size on the smallest setting, they work fine as well. The sizing is generous, but so versitile that they really are going to go a long way! 

I've got a few AIO's - got a special on a 6pk of medium MonkeyDoodlez. I quite like them as well, though the drying takes most of the day on the line in the sun.

One thing I'm curious about and hoping for some info on - all the fabric in the middle spreading their legs apart, could that be harmful for their hip development? When I look at the pics you posted of your stash, it really looks like they're made for oddly shaped children whose legs stick out from their body at 90degree angles!


----------



## mommyof3co

CeliaM said:


> I've been doing cloth for about a month and a half now. So far so good! I've been hunting down and buying factory seconds - a great way to get a quality diaper at a reasonable price, and on most of them, I actually haven't been finding anything wrong! The odd little snag, a crooked stitch, but that's about it.
> 
> Got to second the FuzziBunz. I don't love stuffing them, but I do love how much faster they dry! A word on the size - my 15lb'er is wearing the med size on the smallest setting, they work fine as well. The sizing is generous, but so versitile that they really are going to go a long way!
> 
> I've got a few AIO's - got a special on a 6pk of medium MonkeyDoodlez. I quite like them as well, though the drying takes most of the day on the line in the sun.
> 
> One thing I'm curious about and hoping for some info on - all the fabric in the middle spreading their legs apart, could that be harmful for their hip development? When I look at the pics you posted of your stash, it really looks like they're made for oddly shaped children whose legs stick out from their body at 90degree angles!

Wow your 15lber can wear the mediums? He must have a tall rise? Hayden is 22lbs about and 21mo and the mediums were sooo big on him, so tall. He wears the smalls on the next to smallest setting still lol. Yours are the new style right? I know the older style does run a bit smaller. 

Nope they fit him great, very trim, I can see how it kind of looks like that after I went back and looked but nope. I have pictures of each of the diapers on...well atleast one picture for each brand if you are interested in how any of them fit :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh I did a bad thing!! I found the good mama website and started drooling over their nappies! Just gotta have some of those now:dohh:


----------



## mommyof3co

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Oh I did a bad thing!! I found the good mama website and started drooling over their nappies! Just gotta have some of those now:dohh:

They are super cute huh? 

For anyone else interested here is the site

https://shop.thegoodmama.com/

And here are some pics for people that just want to see what they look like..this is their official pictures

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I've seen some of these diapers go for a few hundred each


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh now you really shouldnt have shown me those!

Love these two!


----------



## mommyof3co

That pumpkin ooga booga...I have the blues version of it, I love it, one of my favorite prints :) That gnome one is cute too!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Had to order them both from that web site. It looked a bit dodgy though, have you ordered ok from them before?


----------



## mommyof3co

From the goodmamas actual store?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

No the gen-y one. 

GEN-Ydiapers.com


----------



## mommyof3co

Ooh...no I haven't, but after looking at the site and seeing what she carries I would trust it :) She was also a sponser for the cloth diaper hunt so I'm sure she's reputable. As popular as Goodmamas are here if she was a fake or something they would have been taken down by now because it's all patented and copyrighted...so must be legit :) But I did notice she is charging more than the actual GM site does...but the 2 you bought aren't in stock right now on the GM site.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I looked on the GM site first but no stock. The only prob I had was the shipping at checkout, it gave me 3 options, US, CANADA & oTHER so I chose Other and got charged $7.50 for shipping to UK, that cant be right! Ive e-mailed to let them know if I need to pay more. 

Ooooh I hope his BG's arrive today, cant wait to get started!:happydance:


----------



## mommyof3co

You should take some cute fluffy bottom pictures :) I love looking back at Haydens, ever diaper I've bought I take pics of him in them, I have some really cute ones of him in just a diaper and cowboy hat and just various other ones. They make for great pics haha


----------



## Mervs Mum

Jac I LOVE YOU!! :rofl: Me and you would be leathal if we lived any closer!! Total shoppaholics!!! :lol:


----------



## Mervs Mum

MO3 - Can we see the fluffy bum cowboy PLEEEEEASE!!! Sounds so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Lisa, Im bad enough on my own...no need for encouragement! I think ive spent £500 + in 2 days on bloody nappies! OH would kill me if he knew:blush:

MO3 ... Yes you gotta show us the cowboy fluffy bum pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im gonna start a thread in galleries specially for us cloth baby mums to post pics in:thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

Um of course! Never pass up a chance to show off my babies haha

This is him 4mo old in a BG pocket
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/19.jpg

Here he is in a Thirsties cover...I think? I can't remember for sure now
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/21-1.jpg


https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/24-1.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/25-1.jpg

https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/27-1.jpg


----------



## joeyjo

I noticed you also use washable wipes, do you use them just with warm water or do you have a wipe solution? If you have a solution what is it?

What fabric(s) do you choose for wipes?


----------



## Mervs Mum

YEEEEEHAAAW!!!! Aww sooo cute!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

I noticed you also use washable wipes, do you use them just with warm water or do you have a wipe solution? If you have a solution what is it? I do both, sometimes I'll just get some warm water on them as needed but I also have some spray and foaming solution made by a work at home mom that I really like. This is who I ordered mine from

https://hyenacart.com/smartypants/index.php?c=0&p=30522

Well this is one place she sells it I notice she only has one scent I actually ordered through her directly but she sells on another parenting forum so i don't think I can post the link to her



What fabric(s) do you choose for wipes? I also ordered mine from that same diapering forum, so I didn't make them myself but they are flannel print on one side and cotton velour on the other. Baby wash cloths also work well


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwwwwww what a lil cutie! :cloud9:


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## CountingDown

oooo I have been drooling over this thread for days, wish I had the pennies now to start (been told I have to wait till August when all the weddings and our holiday has passed [-()


----------



## CountingDown

mommyof3co said:


> Um of course! Never pass up a chance to show off my babies haha
> 
> This is him 4mo old in a BG pocket
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/19.jpg
> 
> Here he is in a Thirsties cover...I think? I can't remember for sure now
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/21-1.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/24-1.jpg
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/25-1.jpg
> 
> https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/Feb%202008/27-1.jpg

omg how cute xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh my goodness ive just added up what ive ordered......

The Bum Genius kit:
15 x bumGenius One-Size Pocket Nappies + 30 Inserts 

2 x Tots Bots Bamboozle Fitted Nappies (for Night Time use)
1 x Nappy Wrap of your choice (to cover the Bamboozles)
1 x Lidded Nappy Bucket (optional)
2 x Laundry Mesh Bags
1 x Wet Nappy Bag
2 x Rolls of Flushable Paper Liners

8 x Bum genius organic AIO
5 X Tots bots easyfits fluffles
10 x blueberry minkys
2 x fuzzi bunz perfect size
8 x tots bots flexi tot
5 x goodmamas
2 x special edition goodmamas


I think I have enough now:blush:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Jacqui have you remortgaged your house? haha

Im going to get some good mamas when I get paid. 30 dollars shipping off their website tho but the prints are amazing.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lol, i think I may need to at this rate...didnt realise I bought that much:dohh:

Was left some money by a sadly departed auntie a few weeks ago, so why not spend it on Leo.


----------



## Shifter

:rofl: Jacqui! You put my feeble collection to shame, I may have to go buy some more....

I want to check out the goodmamas now too. I did wonder if it might be worth it for a few UK mums to club together for those and split the shipping cost, but actually it probably works out more expensive to then distribute them to different parts of the UK once they all get here :dohh:

I am so glad this thread has inspired others to try cloth :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im really excited about the whole thing! 
Shifter I absolutely adore your avatar, little Jack looks sooooo cute I could eat him all up!


----------



## claire-lou

OMG Jacquai, I thought I was bad at shopping. You'll have enough to wash once a week :rofl:


----------



## leedsforever

sorry if this has been asked before...

but where do u store the dirty ones? like before you wash them? Wouldnt they stink?!?

Do u handwash them..? what about the poos?


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Jacqui :cloud9: I love my little monkey and that photo is my absolute favourite! I got lucky with the light, it wasn't posed or anything, so I can't claim too much credit lol!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

claire-lou said:


> OMG Jacquai, I thought I was bad at shopping. You'll have enough to wash once a week :rofl:

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Oh will hear:blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shifter said:


> Thanks Jacqui :cloud9: I love my little monkey and that photo is my absolute favourite! I got lucky with the light, it wasn't posed or anything, so I can't claim too much credit lol!

Its gorgeous, its the way his his little head is tipped towards the light, and his little nose...awwwwwwwwwwwwww:cloud9:


----------



## mommyof3co

OMG Jacqui....I hope your OH doesn't come after me lol. But now I will need to see pics when they arrive :) I hope you like them all!!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

but where do u store the dirty ones? like before you wash them? Wouldnt they stink?!? I spray the solid poo into the toilet and then the diaper gets put into a pail liner...no stink :)

Do u handwash them..? what about the poos? No I never hand wash...only in the washer and dryer


----------



## Samantha675

I'm a dork. I didn't mean liner, I ment a cover. Do you use a cover with the Goodmama's?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok another couple of questions..
So you put all dirty diapers in the nappy bucket ready for the wash, do you wash them all together, like the coloured/prints and white ones? Or do you do 2 washes? How often should I do washes to prevent them staining etc?
Oh god that sounds so dumb now Ive read it back, but I might aswell ask anyway:blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Samantha675 said:


> I'm a dork. I didn't mean liner, I ment a cover. Do you use a cover with the Goodmama's?

Nope:smug:

See, Im learning:happydance:


----------



## mommyof3co

Do you use a cover with the Goodmama's? They do require a cover but since Hayden is mobile, always up running around and playing I do not use one when at home. If he wears them out I do, or to bed. But just during the day he will run around in one and a shirt and that's it. They will only actually leak onto something if it's compressed, so a baby that is sitting alot I would still put it on unless you are watching it close. My favorite to use as covers for those are fleece pants/shorts/soakers though instead of PUL covers but sometimes I use those as well

Ok another couple of questions..
So you put all dirty diapers in the nappy bucket ready for the wash, do you wash them all together, like the coloured/prints and white ones? Or do you do 2 washes? Yep I wash them all together, all wipes, liners, diapers, inserts...all of it together. I've never had any colors bleed onto others or anything. Most diaper makes do prewash fabric before making the diaper so I've never heard of anyone having an issue with that.

How often should I do washes to prevent them staining etc? Even though I have enough diapers to go a 2wks without washing lol I wash every 3-4days max


----------



## Shifter

My bright red Blueberry did turn a few white inserts ever so slightly pinkish, so since then it's been washed with our dark clothes. If it's been pooed on then it gets a good hose down first lol!

What detergent do you use?

We use Ecover, which is one of the few detergents you don't have to use half measures of for washing nappies. Also, we don't use fabric softener as I read this can make the nappies less absorbent over time. Do you follow the same guidelines?


----------



## mommyof3co

We use a few different detergents. For awhile I used Purex free and clear but then they changed it to the 3x concentrated stuff and I no longer liked it. So I got some stuff from a work at home mom...Simply Clean and used that for months but then started noticing build up so we stopped that. Right now I've tried out a few things...Mountain Green, Charlies, Gain, All free and clear and also Tide free and clear. I'm using mostly the All right now occasionally Gain because it smells so good but I don't want to cause build up so I only use it once in awhile. Once my All is gone I think I'm going to go back to Mountain Green.

As for fabric softener Ecover makes one that is considered ok for diapers, just as long as you don't use it every wash. We do it about every 3rd wash, I love it, smells so good and makes them really soft. I've done this for atleast a good8mo? And have had no build up at all, no problems from it. I'm also going to try the Ecover detergent see how we like that


----------



## Samantha675

mommyof3co said:


> Do you use a cover with the Goodmama's? They do require a cover but since Hayden is mobile, always up running around and playing I do not use one when at home. If he wears them out I do, or to bed. But just during the day he will run around in one and a shirt and that's it. They will only actually leak onto something if it's compressed, so a baby that is sitting alot I would still put it on unless you are watching it close. My favorite to use as covers for those are fleece pants/shorts/soakers though instead of PUL covers but sometimes I use those as well


Ok cool. Brenn's mobile as well, so I could skip the cover. It is hard enough just getting him into a diaper sometimes, much less putting a cover on as well. Talk about a wiggle worm. haha

I put Brenn in a cloth last night for the first time with a liner. It didn't leak at all. I am so happy. I have been using disposables at night, since Brenn has enough trouble sleeping, I didn't want to deal with a leaking diaper as well. But since last night worked so well I am planning switch over and just keeping disposables for when we head out of the house, as I don't like dealing with cloth while out, and trips. woo hoo for cloth.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a dork. I didn't mean liner, I ment a cover. Do you use a cover with the Goodmama's?
> 
> Nope:smug:
> 
> See, Im learning:happydance:Click to expand...

:dohh:

maybe I'm not:blush:


----------



## Samantha675

xxxjacquixxx said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a dork. I didn't mean liner, I ment a cover. Do you use a cover with the Goodmama's?
> 
> Nope:smug:
> 
> See, Im learning:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> maybe I'm not:blush:Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

If goodmama make those gorgeous nappies in a variety of colours/prints why do they do that if you need a cover?


----------



## mommyof3co

Lol well she only does fitteds..and a few prefolds...but nothing with PUL, so no pockets/aio. I think it's because she wants to use more natural fibers...like her bamboo is organic. Fitteds breathe better too. So I think she just prefers that type of diaper. But really even without the cover they are great...when they pee it doesn't go straight through, the fabric is really absorbent so it soaks it in and kind of disperses it in the fabric, so it's not this tiny spot that's wet and it go right through and drip or anything like that. Hayden can wear his for awhile and I'll occasionally just touch the front of the diaper and when it feels damp I change him. It helps to be sure he's being changed often enough too. 

Good luck Samantha with the nights!!! I'm glad he did well in them last night! Which diaper did you use overnight?

I actually like doing cloth while out...maybe it's because so many people have noticed and said how cute his diapers are :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I see thankyou. Leo is only 2 and a half months so will probably need a cover with those then. Which covers will fit them and have you ever come across a clear cover, so you can see through it?


----------



## amelia222

I have been using cloth diapers since Alice was about 2 weeks old. I started out with a bunch of prefolds and thirsties wraps and a few fitteds. Since then I have gotten 5 BG pockets, 2 happy heinys, a few bummis wraps and a couple more fitteds. 

I have just decided to also use cloth wipes and have found that just using water on them seems too rough on Alice's skin. What do you use on your wipes? Do you just put the wipes straight in the pail with the diapers?

Also, I find I have to change her at least once an hour or else the prefolds or fitteds are completely soaked. If I use the small liner in the pockets they leak, I already have to use 2 small ones or the long one folded and she is only 7 weeks! Is there something else I can do or is she just a heavy wetter?


----------



## Samantha675

mommyof3co said:


> Good luck Samantha with the nights!!! I'm glad he did well in them last night! Which diaper did you use overnight?

I used one of the BG AIO. The new ones have a pocket so you can add extra liners. I used just one thick one. I may try one of the thinner liners I have tonight.

Darn this thread. Now I want new diapers. I am so heading to my local green baby store. :hissy:


----------



## mommyof3co

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I see thankyou. Leo is only 2 and a half months so will probably need a cover with those then. Which covers will fit them and have you ever come across a clear cover, so you can see through it?

I really like fleece pants over them best. Do you have any already? Alot of stores have them, such as Old Navy but many others too. But if you look at the tag and it says 100% polyester then those can be used as a cover. Here are some stores that you can get them from though

Soakers
https://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=30639&vid=1761

Shorties
https://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=77362&vid=2939
https://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=20436&vid=2873
https://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=89345&vid=2589

There are many more on hyena cart too :)

I have never seen a clear cover before, sorry :( But if you are feeling the diaper he could probably go coverless except at naps, in the car, bedtime things like that still. For PUL covers I like Thirsties the best though


----------



## mommyof3co

amelia222 said:


> I have been using cloth diapers since Alice was about 2 weeks old. I started out with a bunch of prefolds and thirsties wraps and a few fitteds. Since then I have gotten 5 BG pockets, 2 happy heinys, a few bummis wraps and a couple more fitteds.
> 
> I have just decided to also use cloth wipes and have found that just using water on them seems too rough on Alice's skin. What do you use on your wipes? Do you just put the wipes straight in the pail with the diapers?
> 
> Also, I find I have to change her at least once an hour or else the prefolds or fitteds are completely soaked. If I use the small liner in the pockets they leak, I already have to use 2 small ones or the long one folded and she is only 7 weeks! Is there something else I can do or is she just a heavy wetter?


I use warm water or a solution that I have that was made by a work at home mom, but she sells her stuff through a diaper forum which is also a parenting forum so I don't think I can send the link? If you are interested in it I can PM Wobbles and find out if it would be ok for me to either post it or PM it to you. 

I do just put the wipes straight in the pail with the other diapers though. 

She might be a heavy wetter but also at her age they pee quite a bit, and really often so it could just be that and as she gets older it would be a bit better. Prefolds I do find they need to be changed the most often though. Which fitteds do you use now? Some aren't as absorbant (especially in newborn or small sizes because there just isn't as much there) but some brands just aren't quite as good either, so it might just be trying a few different things and seeing what works out best for her. For your BG I would move up to the bigger insert, with the snap and see if that helps. The smaller one didn't work well for us, we ended up using it as just a doubler for nighttime


----------



## mommyof3co

Samantha675 said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Samantha with the nights!!! I'm glad he did well in them last night! Which diaper did you use overnight?
> 
> I used one of the BG AIO. The new ones have a pocket so you can add extra liners. I used just one thick one. I may try one of the thinner liners I have tonight.
> 
> Darn this thread. Now I want new diapers. I am so heading to my local green baby store. :hissy:Click to expand...


Green baby store???? I'm jealous lol


----------



## Samantha675

mommyof3co said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Samantha with the nights!!! I'm glad he did well in them last night! Which diaper did you use overnight?
> 
> I used one of the BG AIO. The new ones have a pocket so you can add extra liners. I used just one thick one. I may try one of the thinner liners I have tonight.
> 
> Darn this thread. Now I want new diapers. I am so heading to my local green baby store. :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green baby store???? I'm jealous lolClick to expand...

it's called Austin Baby. I have a love/hate relationship with the store. I love the concept and the products, but sooooo many times I have been in to get stuff and they are always out of stock. Its so frustrating. Austin is really big in the support your local business thing, but it's hard when they never have what I need.


----------



## mommyof3co

Samantha675 said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Samantha with the nights!!! I'm glad he did well in them last night! Which diaper did you use overnight?
> 
> I used one of the BG AIO. The new ones have a pocket so you can add extra liners. I used just one thick one. I may try one of the thinner liners I have tonight.
> 
> Darn this thread. Now I want new diapers. I am so heading to my local green baby store. :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green baby store???? I'm jealous lolClick to expand...
> 
> it's called Austin Baby. I have a love/hate relationship with the store. I love the concept and the products, but sooooo many times I have been in to get stuff and they are always out of stock. Its so frustrating. Austin is really big in the support your local business thing, but it's hard when they never have what I need.Click to expand...

OMG Your in Austin TEXAS! Lol I didn't even realize until now. What kinds of products do they have? Do they have a good selection of cloth diapers?


----------



## Shifter

With our bum genius pockets I have always used the folded insert. It never occurred to me that the thin one was intended for use on its own, I use that as a booster.

Thanks for the tip about Ecover fabric softener, I didn't know it was ok to use every once in a while :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah the smaller insert that comes with the BG is actually intended to be a newborn insert then used as a doubler as they get older. But just the smaller one alone doesn't work well for long...some babies not at all if they wet alot


----------



## Samantha675

mommyof3co said:


> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samantha675 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Samantha with the nights!!! I'm glad he did well in them last night! Which diaper did you use overnight?
> 
> I used one of the BG AIO. The new ones have a pocket so you can add extra liners. I used just one thick one. I may try one of the thinner liners I have tonight.
> 
> Darn this thread. Now I want new diapers. I am so heading to my local green baby store. :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Green baby store???? I'm jealous lolClick to expand...
> 
> it's called Austin Baby. I have a love/hate relationship with the store. I love the concept and the products, but sooooo many times I have been in to get stuff and they are always out of stock. Its so frustrating. Austin is really big in the support your local business thing, but it's hard when they never have what I need.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Your in Austin TEXAS! Lol I didn't even realize until now. What kinds of products do they have? Do they have a good selection of cloth diapers?Click to expand...


They have just about eveyrthing. Clothes, toys, books, and diapers. They also do a diaper service. But like I said they seem to always be out of stock on items I want/need. They do have a website. https://www.austinbabyonline.com/


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks I'll go check it out now

I just posted a bunch of pictures in that cloth bum baby thread....I had to make myself stop lol I put up too many haha. Makes me sad he's coming close to potty training time now...


----------



## mommyof3co

For anyone interested in trying Fuzzi Bunz!!! I just got this email


One Size FuzziBunz Restocked: We have just received another shipment of One Size FuzziBunz. 

One Size FuzziBunz Clearance: We still have a few of the original release One Size FuzziBunz without the hip snaps. Remaining inventory will be $13.95 each, including 2 inserts. 

FuzziBunz Seconds:FuzziBunz Perfect Fit Seconds are overstocked in size Small. Get them now for $10.95 each without an insert and $12.45 with an insert. 

5% off Sale: Receive 5% off your purchase through the weekend. Sale ends Sunday night, July 5th. No coupon code required. Specials are subject to expire at any time. We are unable to apply any specials or discounts to purchases that have already shipped or to layaway orders already placed.

Back in Stock: VASKA Detergent.

Free Shipping Offer: U.S. orders over $75.00 ship for free. Our packages ship insured for your peace of mind and we ship only faster methods.

Here is the website
https://www.fuzzibunzstore.com/


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Can you recommend a nice little wet bag for me to take out in his change bag? I want something really funky! 

Also, Im going to buy some Ecover detergent, think I saw it in Boots in town but am using Fairy non bio at the mo, the gel stuff you put in a little pot in the washer, is this ok? Obv Im only using a small amount as per washing instructions.

x


----------



## mommyof3co

I really don't know...I've heard the ladies here mention "non bio" and all that before, but I honestly don't know what it means..ours aren't labeled as that. I thought ecover was good until I read this...though we use their fabric softener still. Here is a site that says the safe ones maybe yall carry some others

https://pinstripesandpolkadots.com/detergentchoices.htm


These are some great wetbags...she also does customs
https://www.clothdiapersuperstore.com/category_s/304.htm


----------



## Mervs Mum

Non-bio(logical) means without enzymes - it's gentler on skin but it doesnt do as well as the biological stuff on stains. When I've been in the US I've never found a washing detergent that's non bio but I look for the ones that say sensitive or marketed for babies :)


----------



## star-dust

i got my nappies yesterday, can soemone tell me what these 2 are , she threw them in as freebies, im fine with the lot we ordered, fuzzi buns. (would love peoples thoughts on these) but she reckons this stripy ones would be better for night, and she only gave me the other as its cow related!

https://i355.photobucket.com/albums/r478/sea-fairy/4d%20scan/CIMG1539.jpg

https://i355.photobucket.com/albums/r478/sea-fairy/4d%20scan/CIMG1538.jpg





also on the fuzzi bunz do I need a water proof other liner?
this may have already been asked/ansered so apologies now but when out and about if I need to change baba, How do I deal with soakin nappies? 

theres more I wana ask but me brains deaded!!

thanks in advance!


----------



## mommyof3co

No the Fuzzi Bunz don't need anything but the insert the came with inside the diaper and they are ready to go :) Be sure when you take the soiled diaper off you shake out that insert so they are washed in 2 seperate pieces. 

I don't recognize that particular brand but can tell it's fleece on the outside, which alot of nighttime diapers are. Is it a pocket? Or does it have the absorbant part sewn in the inside? With that fleece on the outside you don't need an extra cover for those either. It might just be trial and error seeing if they work for overnights though


----------



## quaints

do you wash only nappies together or can you wash other clothing with them? and can I mix different types of nappies together or do they very have different washing instructions?

I've brought 12 bambio mio's with 3 covers atm to use to begin with, as these seemed to have better reviews for newborns. Will I be able to use the actual nappy with other makes of covers? Looking at the fuzzi bunz these suggest you can use a mixture of inserts, not just the one supplied with the nappy.

I'm tempted by the fuzzi bunz but don't really want to buy another one size nappy, as before the baby's here it's very hard to know what size they will be born at and how long newborn/small nappies would last them. What are your experiences with one size nappies?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Star-dust, those are quite common over here, lollipop is a reputable make over here (I e-mailed the nappy lady!) there supposed to be pretty good, I think they are pockets yes?
I have ordered one of these to try out!


----------



## star-dust

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Star-dust, those are quite common over here, lollipop is a reputable make over here (I e-mailed the nappy lady!) there supposed to be pretty good, I think they are pockets yes?
> I have ordered one of these to try out!


yea lollipop is a cornish company so I decided to stay local and get them from there! I love the fuzzi bunz they look like they are going to be really easy to use! and yep they are pockets! (only learnt that from this thread :happydance:)
Still ahvent worked out what the stripeys ones are though!


----------



## Samantha675

quaints said:


> do you wash only nappies together or can you wash other clothing with them? and can I mix different types of nappies together or do they very have different washing instructions?
> 
> I've brought 12 bambio mio's with 3 covers atm to use to begin with, as these seemed to have better reviews for newborns. Will I be able to use the actual nappy with other makes of covers? Looking at the fuzzi bunz these suggest you can use a mixture of inserts, not just the one supplied with the nappy.
> 
> I'm tempted by the fuzzi bunz but don't really want to buy another one size nappy, as before the baby's here it's very hard to know what size they will be born at and how long newborn/small nappies would last them. What are your experiences with one size nappies?


I have 2 different types of diapers, and I wash them all together. I dont' wash anything but my diapers, wipes, wet bag, and every so often the changing table cover to gether because I wash on a super hot long cycle, and it would not be good for clothing to be washed that long and hot.

I found that when I used the one size when Brenn was little, it was just super bulky and I didn't care for it. You might look into a diaper service to start out with. They provide everything you need, and do the washing so you don't have to worry about it and a new baby.


----------



## mommyof3co

quaints said:


> do you wash only nappies together or can you wash other clothing with them? and can I mix different types of nappies together or do they very have different washing instructions?
> 
> I've brought 12 bambio mio's with 3 covers atm to use to begin with, as these seemed to have better reviews for newborns. Will I be able to use the actual nappy with other makes of covers? Looking at the fuzzi bunz these suggest you can use a mixture of inserts, not just the one supplied with the nappy.
> 
> I'm tempted by the fuzzi bunz but don't really want to buy another one size nappy, as before the baby's here it's very hard to know what size they will be born at and how long newborn/small nappies would last them. What are your experiences with one size nappies?


You shouldn't wash it with other stuff as you have to wash the diapers differently than you would clothes. But all diapers you should be able to wash together. Yeah you should be able to use other covers on top of those diapers, most covers are pretty generic, like you should be able to use them with pretty much any prefold or fitted diapers as long as it's not incredibly bulky or something like that. Same with inserts, the ones that come with the diapers tend to fit and work best but you can def buy some others to have as extras and they will work as well. 

Fuzzi bunz have both sized and one size. I bought Hayden's size small of the new style (if you buy new now it will be the "new style") I bought them when he was about 5mo old...he STILL wears the small. They tend to run very big, but also fit small babies. They say they fit 7-18lbs...Hayden is 22lbs and still fits in them. It really all depends on the build. If I were you I might buy 3 of the XS Fuzzi Bunz but then the rest in size small, they should last you a long time and should fit from birth, if not very soon after. But they also have the one sized ones and I do like one size BUT on tiny newborns they can be quite bulky. I have a few of the one sized fuzzi bunz as well and they do work well, I have to have it on almost the very smallest setting in order to have them fit hayden and they do go quite small, and aren't too bulky. Another good one size would be BumGenius...personally if I was buying more one size it would be the BumGenius Organic AIO. They are more trim and I think they would work better for a newborn


----------



## mommyof3co

star-dust said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> Star-dust, those are quite common over here, lollipop is a reputable make over here (I e-mailed the nappy lady!) there supposed to be pretty good, I think they are pockets yes?
> I have ordered one of these to try out!
> 
> 
> yea lollipop is a cornish company so I decided to stay local and get them from there! I love the fuzzi bunz they look like they are going to be really easy to use! and yep they are pockets! (only learnt that from this thread :happydance:)
> Still ahvent worked out what the stripeys ones are though!Click to expand...

Can you take a picture of the diaper opened up, so I can see the inside, I should be able to tell you what they are if you can do that :)


----------



## mommyof3co

So ladies, tonight is my last night as the ask a mum :( I'm not sure if this thread closes at the end of the week or if it remains open just isn't stickied...but if anyone has any questions feel free to PM me. I'll still answer in the thread if it remains open as well :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awww noooooooooooooooo! we should have our own section on cloth diapering just like breast feeding and bottle feeding..afterall we are helping the environment and we should try and promote this eco friendly way for our childrens futures!

Look how many girls have switched over to cloth from this thread, a bloody fantastic thread if I do say so myself!!!:thumpup:

Maybe I'll PM wobbles and ask her!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well this has been a rip roaring success for AAM!!! So pleased!! I'm going to leave it as a sticky until this evening as it's still lively. Once I speak to the next AAM to let her know her thread is being posted, this one will be un-stickied but will only drop into the main section so you can keep chatting!! :happydance:

Thank MO3 and all the girls who have contributed - this will make a great reference thread :) I could ask Wobbs to move it to the BnB Groups section maybe and change the title to Cloth Bum Mums????


----------



## sparkswillfly

I find threads get kind of lost in bnb groups and people forget about them.


----------



## Shifter

The only thing I would add about washing different brands of nappies together is that while I would wash prefolds and terry squares on a very hot wash (95 degrees c) it's not recommended that you wash the likes of bum genius that hot, I do them at 60. I don't use prefolds or terrys any more though, just bum genius.

I think it would be good to keep this thread open :thumbup:

And there is always the eco-friendly products and services section for more questions, which sadly doesn't get much traffic...


----------



## Mervs Mum

I dont go in Groups fullstop but I'm not sure what else to suggest as obviously the boards have limits on the number of stickies allowed :shrug:

If anyone wants me to ask for it moving then just let me know, if not it will just drop in to the main board tonight and you can carry on with it there. :)


----------



## joeyjo

I think it gets forgotten about a lot but there is quite a lot of cloth nappy info in the eco-products section on the shopping bit of the board.

https://www.babyandbump.com/eco-friendly-products-services/


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I pm'd wobbs about having our own section and she pointed me in the direction of the eco-friendly section. I think we should keep this open too as Im sure there are lots of ladies who will be coming over from the trimesters etc who may find it useful x

Thanks Mervs Mum and MO3co:hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Shall I ask for it moving to eco then?? :)


----------



## sparkswillfly

Yeah. I didnt even know that section was there until recently. I would love a green living section thats more prominent, for things like growing veg, recyling, eco products amoung other things but I think its been mentioned before and admin werent keen.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yeah. The only prob with it there is people wont think to look in that section cos its under buy/sell/swap/reviews or whatever:dohh: We need to promote these landfill-friendly nappies to bnb and convert some mnore ladies over to cloth!!

But I suppose its better than nowhere:hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sparkswillfly said:


> Yeah. I didnt even know that section was there until recently. I would love a green living section thats more prominent, for things like growing veg, recyling, eco products amoung other things but I think its been mentioned before and admin werent keen.

Here here!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think it's more likely to get lost in there than the groups but we can just leave it in here for now but I'll have to change the title so it doesnt get mixed up with the new AAM thread. I'll change it tonight when I do the next thread to something like 'Cloth Nappies / Diapers - Your Q's Answered' :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think the problem they might see with having a whole green living section is that it could be moving away from the BnB theme _slightly_. Yes you could say it's to do with your children but then where would it end iyswim? They have plenty on with the existing sections....and 2 small children too.....


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yeah i see...I might think about joining a cloth bum forum aswell as, ive seen a few on my googling adventures!

Ok, girls..groups or eco friendly section??


----------



## Shifter

Perhaps the eco-friendly area could be moved to the main parenting section? That would make it more prominent...


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shifter said:


> Perhaps the eco-friendly area could be moved to the main parenting section? That would make it more prominent...

I agree too but not sure if admin would go for it :blush:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Worth an ask I'd say!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Go on then , Lisa, feel free :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I think we should make our own little club and call it the 'fluffy bum club' what do you think girls??? we could have our own little blinkie?


----------



## Shifter

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I think we should make our own little club and call it the 'fluffy bum club' what do you think girls??? we could have our own little blinkie?

Yes! Like it. I'm no good at making blinkies, so I'll have to wait on someone else producing one. I PMed Wobbles about moving the eco-friendly board to parenting.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Cool! I've put a request in blinkies section :happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've PMd admin for you too girls :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm glad this was such a success and so many have decided to try cloth!!!!!! I think in either the groups or eco section would be good, I actually only noticed the eco section just recently lol.


----------



## codegirl

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I think we should make our own little club and call it the 'fluffy bum club' what do you think girls??? we could have our own little blinkie?

love it!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Can I steal the blinkie from your siggy jacqui?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

course you can!!!:hugs:


----------



## PixieKitty

You have officially turned me :D just ordered 4 Blueberry Minky's :D only 4 for now as we're skint, and that £86 is gonna have us on dried pasta for the next fortnight, so will get myself used to them and order another 1 in a few weeks, do it that way :) thanks for all the responses you've given, you've answered all of my questions without me even having to post :rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

That's great PixieKitty!!!!! I hope you like them!


----------



## Vickie

Shifter said:


> Perhaps the eco-friendly area could be moved to the main parenting section? That would make it more prominent...

Admin may or may not have replied to Lisa, really not sure, but the potential pit fall of this is that others who are at different stages in their journey (TTC, LTTC etc.) but do use eco-friendly products wouldn't venture into the parenting areas much if at all....

a good way for a section to get more notice is just to use it more :) A lot of members use the unread posts function on the forum for browsing, so if there is a post that catches their eye, even if one they don't normally go into, it might steer them towards that area (if that makes sense)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive had a pm from wobbs who says that they will MAYBE think about having our own cloth nappy/wipes section within the main forums!:happydance:


----------



## mommyof3co

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

https://www.smileys.me.uk/smileys/Party/party0018.gif


----------



## Mervs Mum

Vickie said:


> Admin may or may not have replied to Lisa, really not sure, but the potential pit fall of this is that others who are at different stages in their journey (TTC, LTTC etc.) but do use eco-friendly products wouldn't venture into the parenting areas much if at all....
> 
> a good way for a section to get more notice is just to use it more :) A lot of members use the unread posts function on the forum for browsing, so if there is a post that catches their eye, even if one they don't normally go into, it might steer them towards that area (if that makes sense)


Thanks Vickie - That does make sense actually. :)


----------



## Shifter

Mervs Mum said:


> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> Admin may or may not have replied to Lisa, really not sure, but the potential pit fall of this is that others who are at different stages in their journey (TTC, LTTC etc.) but do use eco-friendly products wouldn't venture into the parenting areas much if at all....
> 
> a good way for a section to get more notice is just to use it more :) A lot of members use the unread posts function on the forum for browsing, so if there is a post that catches their eye, even if one they don't normally go into, it might steer them towards that area (if that makes sense)
> 
> 
> Thanks Vickie - That does make sense actually. :)Click to expand...

It does indeed and I'm one step ahead... a couple of days ago I blitzed the area with new threads :muaha:


----------



## mommyof3co

On my way to check it out :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shifter said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vickie said:
> 
> 
> Admin may or may not have replied to Lisa, really not sure, but the potential pit fall of this is that others who are at different stages in their journey (TTC, LTTC etc.) but do use eco-friendly products wouldn't venture into the parenting areas much if at all....
> 
> a good way for a section to get more notice is just to use it more :) A lot of members use the unread posts function on the forum for browsing, so if there is a post that catches their eye, even if one they don't normally go into, it might steer them towards that area (if that makes sense)
> 
> 
> Thanks Vickie - That does make sense actually. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does indeed and I'm one step ahead... a couple of days ago I blitzed the area with new threads :muaha:Click to expand...

me too!:rofl::muaha:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Get ECO Spamming girls!! :D


----------



## claire-lou

Shifter and Jacqui have covered all the best topics :rofl:


----------



## jomomma

Sorry if I've overlooked this info in the thread ... there's a lot here! 
Just wondering what you used when you started potty training?? Did you find some cloth nappy/diaper style pull ups/training pants? 
This is our next challenge ...


----------



## sparkswillfly

We should keep the eco area more active. If it proves a success maybe we could suggest a green living area in you and your family so its not just about parenting and covers a wide range of green topics from composting, nappies to cleaning products.

On another note I got my bum genius today! Im so excited. Need to wash them first tho. Do any of you use liners with them and do you just use the one insert?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dont use liners at the mo sam cos Leo isnt doing sloppy poops lol, but I do use the 2 inserts as hes quite a heavy wetter!

Dont forget to post a piccy of Meadow in her BG's!!


----------



## Shifter

I use both inserts too and no liners, even though Jack does have runny poos.... speaking of which I just heard one lol!


----------



## mommyof3co

jomomma said:


> Sorry if I've overlooked this info in the thread ... there's a lot here!
> Just wondering what you used when you started potty training?? Did you find some cloth nappy/diaper style pull ups/training pants?
> This is our next challenge ...


Yep they make cloth "pull-ups", I haven't personally used them yet, we aren't quite there with hayden, but I know they make a few different brands that have some great reviews


----------



## mommyof3co

With my BG I used the 1 bigger insert that snaps...I only used the 2nd one if I was putting it on him overnight. I don't use liners in them :)


----------



## amelia222

I got some extra insert of the small size for my BG and use 2. I find it fits better that way since we're still on the smallest snap setting. But we did have leaking last night, when Alice woke up this morning her back was all wet :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

amelia222 said:


> I got some extra insert of the small size for my BG and use 2. I find it fits better that way since we're still on the smallest snap setting. But we did have leaking last night, when Alice woke up this morning her back was all wet :(

i had this problem with my BG too.:hissy:

I think Im gonna try putting a wrap over the top just in case. x


----------



## mommyof3co

Has it leaked with the bigger insert and smaller one overnight? I never had it leak like that


----------



## bjl1981

Just thought I'd share this for anyone interested. 
Was in Toys R us today and saw they had Totsbots Bamboozle Rainbow coloured nappies on offer.
5x nappies and 1x plain wrap for £19.99!!!!! :happydance:
This is a complete bargain, and I couldn't quite believe it, so bought 2 packs (and had a voucher for £5 off, so only really spent £35 for 10 nappies and 2 wraps!).
I would have bought loads more in second size had I actually used these yet, but as LO hasn't yet arrived I don't know how they'll get on with them. I've been buying bits and pieces and not committing myself to any one brand until I've tried them out (plus having read this whole thread I'm starting to think AIO's and pockets will be better for LO when they're a little older).
Anyway, thought I'd give people an opportunity to get this bargain too, but I've got a feeling its only in store, as they don't even have totsbots on the website.


----------



## joeyjo

ONe of the few brands available a lot over here is Kooshies although I believe they are almost extinct elsewhere and have seen very mixed reviews of them. Has anybody any experience as I have been offered 4 2nd hand at what seems like a cheap price...

Edited due to Typo in the brand!


----------



## mommyof3co

I've never heard of them sorry :( Do you have a link for them?


----------



## louise1302

ooo archies coolababys came today and i love them ...although they say from nb archie is 4 months and 17lb and is on the smallest snap setting they would be massive on a newborn...so far no leaks even a pooey one 

am converted xx


----------



## joeyjo

https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-06KUSHULT.html

They've changed the brand name from Kooshies to Kushies...


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yay for coolababys!:happydance:

Ive heard of kooshies but not got any so cant comment on them..

Ive had some Happy Heinys arrive today and Leos got one on now...one with monkeys on lol...he looks so sweet in it:cloud9:


----------



## mommyof3co

joeyjo said:


> https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-06KUSHULT.html
> 
> They've changed the brand name from Kooshies to Kushies...


Ahh we have Kushies :) I personally don't like them, I havne't used them but from looking and feeling them. Their outer on their all in ones is very plastic like, rough, not the softer PUL. They seem very cheaply made. BUT if you are getting a good deal on them I'd probably grab them up and try them, they may work great for you. I've heard mixed reviews on them as well


----------



## RainbowMum

This thread has been so much fun to read. Wish the little one I look after had some reusable ones so I could get a feel for them, but she's 2 now and we're getting ready to potty train so not really the time to invest in reusable ones really. [she wears eco disposable ones]


----------



## kirsten1985

mommyof3co said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I've gone for little lamb nappies. I have 24 coming, I need to get a bucket just wondering what else to get. Also curious if you use reusable wipes too?
> 
> I'm not familiar with that brand so I looked it up, are you using the fitteds or pockets? If the fitteds make sure you have a few wraps as well. I would get a bucket and pail liner, smaller wetbag to use when you are out, that's really all that you would need to get started. I do use cloth wipes as well :)Click to expand...

I use little lambs, I have bamboo ones, 20 size ones and 20 size twos, 10 wraps for each size. I have a wet bag for when we are out, and two pails with mesh bags in which I bought off ebay as there weren't any on little lamb website, these are def a good idea as you dont have to touch the nappies again to get them in the washing machine! I use cloth wipes at home and the biodegradable jackson reece herbal wipes when out (which smell gorgeous by the way!) I bought the paper nappy liners from little lamb, but didn't like them, so now I get OneLife liners from www.friendlybaby.com which are much softer.

mommyof3co, do you use flushable liners? which ones do you like best?


----------



## Maffie

Well i've been let down on my bargain nappies :cry: so on the hunt for some more. I've used the usednappies website and bought a couple of fuzzi bunz, going to try a few other brands too to see what I like the look and feel of.


----------



## mommyof3co

kirsten1985 said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> I've gone for little lamb nappies. I have 24 coming, I need to get a bucket just wondering what else to get. Also curious if you use reusable wipes too?
> 
> I'm not familiar with that brand so I looked it up, are you using the fitteds or pockets? If the fitteds make sure you have a few wraps as well. I would get a bucket and pail liner, smaller wetbag to use when you are out, that's really all that you would need to get started. I do use cloth wipes as well :)Click to expand...
> 
> I use little lambs, I have bamboo ones, 20 size ones and 20 size twos, 10 wraps for each size. I have a wet bag for when we are out, and two pails with mesh bags in which I bought off ebay as there weren't any on little lamb website, these are def a good idea as you dont have to touch the nappies again to get them in the washing machine! I use cloth wipes at home and the biodegradable jackson reece herbal wipes when out (which smell gorgeous by the way!) I bought the paper nappy liners from little lamb, but didn't like them, so now I get OneLife liners from www.friendlybaby.com which are much softer.
> 
> mommyof3co, do you use flushable liners? which ones do you like best?Click to expand...


No I don't use them, I feel it kind of defeats the purpose of not having them in paper diapers...if I needed a liner for some reason I had some fleece ones but I rarely used any kind of liner :)


----------



## mommyof3co

Maffie said:


> Well i've been let down on my bargain nappies :cry: so on the hunt for some more. I've used the usednappies website and bought a couple of fuzzi bunz, going to try a few other brands too to see what I like the look and feel of.

Awww I'm sorry :( I hope you like the FB you bought!


----------



## Blob

Hey, i bought totsbots when Tabs was first born and totally hated them, wasted like £200 at least...gutted. Then i saw the bumgenius ones at a baby show and bought 3 and a few weeks ago decided to give them a go again...now i've got 3 more of those and 3 of the Blueberry ones and going to get 2 more :happydance: I love them now ha ha!!


----------



## claire-lou

May be teaching yu to suck eggs so sorry if I am, but I'm really concious of the fact that I think the nappy bucket smells. I'm sure it doesn't as I wash it everytime I empty it. However my mum suggested a couple of drops of teatree oil. It smeels fab now and i can smell it everytime i open the cupboard door, much better than the poo smell I was convinced I kept getting a wiff off. :D


----------



## Shifter

Jack's poos don't smell too bad at the point of nappy change, a sort of sickly sweet smell (as per our chat with Jade today Claire lol!), but once the nappy containing his morning poo explosion has been sat in it all day it does pong when I take the lid off!

Will try a drop or two of nice oil in there and see how much difference it makes :thumbup:


----------



## sapphire20

At what age did all you ladies start using reusable, I bought them while I was pregnant but havent started using them fully yet, I use maybe two a day just to get the feel for them but I tend to find she wee's quite a lot and id need to change them every half and hour to an hour! I have tried using boosters aswell to see if this works but the whole nappy including the tabs that tie at her belly are wet, am I doing something wrong? I use the nappies with the wrap! x


----------



## mommyof3co

You do usually have to change much more often, especially at that age, and also depending on the type you are using. Prefolds you especially have to change often. I didn't start using until 2mo but that's when I started buying, I know many that are full time cloth from birth.


----------



## claire-lou

I started at about 3 months. I just got up one day and decided that I wasn't buying any more disposibles


----------



## Shifter

My tupence-worth:

We intended to start after a week, just to get all the meconium out first (wouldn't have enjoyed washing those nappies lol) but we were a bit delayed due to a slow c/s recovery for me, so I think we started at about 5 weeks.

Fitted ones, which is I think what you are describing do soak right through all over. That's what I didn't like about them. I'd suggest prefolds, Bambino Mio or Mothercare Smart Nappy are both pretty good, the Smart Nappy in particular is very absorbent. When your LO gets a little bigger I'd recommend one size pockets like Bum Genius or Blueberry, but they are a little bulky on newborns. Jack grew into BG at about 8 weeks and Blueberry at 3 months.


----------

